# Good morning all...



## Fitz (Nov 10, 2007)

I came across this site while doing research for a novel and liked what I saw...I think I'll go take a look around some more.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 10, 2007)

Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Fitz. Enjoy your stay here, and if you have any questions, contact one of the mentors.


Nickie


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi there Fitz, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 10, 2007)

Hiya, Fitz! 

Glad you found us. What kind of novel are you writing?

~Foxee


----------



## Shinn (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Fitz 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Fitz. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------



## Severn (Nov 10, 2007)

Hurro and welcome.


----------

